# How about some pics(selfies) of your Miami badges?



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2013)

...since it's so cold here in the midwest...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 31, 2013)

I tried to get my badge to take a picture of itself but it can't hold onto the camera.


----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I tried to get my badge to take a picture of itself but it can't hold onto the camera.




Stupid, good for nothing head badge.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2014)

No one????


----------



## Iverider (Jan 7, 2014)

I posted all of my "Miami" Badges!

I don't know if my "Star" badged bike is Miami or not...so I'll refrain from posting that one.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is what Racycle had to say about the sun.....






Here are some - sadly not mine!






The Miami Cycle and Manufacturing Company made several different brands of bicycles. Some of the different nameplates are seen here. On top from the left is the Racycle (1896-1924), Hudson (1896-1914), Racycle (Westfield, Mass.). Bottom row from the left is Miami (1896-1898) and Musselman (unknown dates).

These Images were obtained from the Middletown library
http://middletownlibrary.contentdm.oclc.org/cdm/singleitem/collection/Crout/id/6276/rec/1


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2014)

what era in in Miami on the lower left?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 7, 2014)

*It's in the low 70's today, Bri!!!!!*

I had a guy on Wheelmen restore this and it came out killer...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2014)

Naaaaace! wut eet look lak before?


----------



## mike j (Jan 8, 2014)

I think it's 10 outside right now, wish i was in Miami.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

That's Kool!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2014)

mike j said:


> I think it's 10 outside right now, wish i was in Miami.




Can we see the rest of this bike?


----------



## mike j (Jan 8, 2014)

It's a 1928 Miami badged Westfield, with a little liberty taken.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

life, liberty, and the pursuit of bicycles!


----------



## Wcben (Jan 8, 2014)

This is why I need a nice badge for my Racycle!!





BTW.... I drove through Middletown just a few days ago and it was FREAKING COLD!!!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 8, 2014)

*Sweet wrench hanger on the orange Miami....*

Did you make it ?


----------



## Wcben (Jan 8, 2014)

Make the badge?.... No, unfortunately, many Racycle badges were defaced like mine was... Probably during WWI-WWII times.

Make the trip?  Yes, we made it home safely!



Sent from my iPad using Tap


----------



## filmonger (Jan 8, 2014)

This is sssooooonnnn to be mine next month.....can't wait! love the westfield.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

Neat-oh!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2014)

mike j said:


> It's a 1928 Miami badged Westfield, with a little liberty taken.




Thanks for the photo. Cool bike.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 8, 2014)

Wcben said:


> Make the badge?.... No, unfortunately, many Racycle badges were defaced like mine was... Probably during WWI-WWII times.
> 
> Make the trip?  Yes, we made it home safely!
> 
> ...




I was referring to the wrench hanger.


----------



## mike j (Jan 8, 2014)

66TigerCat, The wrench hanger I made from brass plate, it's easy. Got the idea from Tailhole's post on 20's Hawthorne project in this section. He had a couple of nice bikes w/ hanging wrenches. Think I may be looking around for more of these.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 8, 2014)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's my Miami badge. I don't have a bike for it, so I'm willing to trade it for something on my want list.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2021)

thread bump!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Still attached to the bike--1920 Flying Merkel. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 10, 2021)

Wcben said:


> This is why I need a nice badge for my Racycle!!
> 
> View attachment 131307
> 
> BTW.... I drove through Middletown just a few days ago and it was FREAKING COLD!!!



Should have got with me. I live in Middletown.


----------



## bicibob (Nov 17, 2021)

Rami was another Miami brand. This one's a 1911 as far as I can tell.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 18, 2021)

On a girls Columbia Westfield


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> On a girls Columbia Westfield
> 
> View attachment 1513932



That would be a Westfield badge. I believe the focus here is Miami built stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2021)

On a tandem I bought yesterday!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> On a tandem I bought yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 1517394



We need to see the rest of that one! That's a badge I've never seen. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> We need to see the rest of that one! That's a badge I've never seen. V/r Shawn



There is some right and many things that need corrected with this machine.


----------

